

Riot.js 1kb client-side MVP framework - tilt
https://moot.it/riotjs/

======
secoif
> No "Backbone way", "Angular way" or "Ember way". Frameworks come and go but
> classic programming skills are forever.

Finally somebody gets it. Building on top of some giant abstraction over
abstractions is not an investment in the future, it's just a timebomb of
technical debt. The landscape changes so fast the ability to easily replace a
tool is a very desirable feature. This author has the right attitude, everyone
else seems to be going around with blinders on, searching for a silver bullet.

